# Peach Port



## Goodfella (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello Everybody,


I am getting ready to do a peach wine. (with Tepe's help) Thanks again buddy.


But I have some left over peaches... So I am going to try an expirement. (with Wades help).


Its a Peach Port....


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking good, did you follow the recipe that I suggested or did you veer from it a bit? Please post recipe for others to judge.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 5, 2009)

Just barley tweeked it....... 




6 1/2 lbs of peaches destoned and 1/4rd
1/2 cup of dry Light malt extract
sugar to sg of 1.115 
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/2 tsp yeast energizer 
1 campden tablet
1 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme 
just a touch of absorbic acid
1/4 tsp bentonite
1 1/4 tsp of acid Blend
1/4 tsp of wine tannin
6 pints of water
1 packet of Red Star Champagne yeast


----------



## Waldo (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks like a good recipe goodfella. Only thing I might add if i was making it would be about a half pound of golden raisins and a couple of cans of Welches white grape and peach concentrate.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 6, 2009)

Would it be to late to add this stuff? I havn't pitched the yeast yet. What would this do to the SG?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 6, 2009)

The concentrate will raise the SG some goodfelal but not sure by how much


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2009)

What finished SG are you looking for on this? adding much more might leave you too sweet. If this ferments down to 1.010 then you could use a can or 2 to chaptalize it.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 6, 2009)

Thats exactly what I was thinking about doing. Maybe when it hits 1.010, I could add some to bring it back up. What do you think Waldo?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2009)

It really depends on what finished sg you are wanting as this yeast is not a very high tolerance so let us know what desired sg you are looking for.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 6, 2009)

To be honest Wade. I'm not sure what SG I am looking for. I have never made anything like this, or even tasted something like this. At this point I am just rolling with the punches, and taking any advise I can get.






What is your suggestion?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2009)

Ports are usually pretty sweet and typically finish with an sg some where around 1.030 or the likes. So if this batch gets down to 1.010 I would raise it to about 1.020 and see what happens from there as you can always use the concentrates to sweeten the wine afterwards.


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Looks like a good recipe goodfella. Only thing I might add if i was making it would be about a half pound of golden raisins and a couple of cans of Welches white grape and peach concentrate.


Where do you get peach concentrate?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2009)

You can get peach nectar at and maybe even concentrate at health food stores. Ive bought a few nectar's at a place near me.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 6, 2009)

OK... here's the update. 


I checked SG. Before piching the yeast but after letting things sit a bit. SG was 1.110. So I added 3/4 can white grape/peach concentrate from the grocery store. (as to Waldo's recommendation). It brought the SG to 1.115.I will use the 2nd can to raise SG after fermentation has began.


I also added some golden raisins.


Pitching yeast this afternoon....


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2009)

Dont go any higher until she drops down to 1.010 just in case this yeast wants to quit early.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 6, 2009)

You got it buddy. 


Thanks again for all your help Wade. and yours too Waldo.


Yeast is in..... Here we go.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2009)

All right....let the fermenting now begin !!!


----------



## peaches9324 (Sep 7, 2009)

whats the 1/4 rd stand for?


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2009)

1/4rd = quartered


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2009)

Cut the peaches into quarters.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 7, 2009)

Woke up this morning.... This baby is cookin!!!


Bubbling, crackling, all the other fun stuff....


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2009)

Ssssswwwwweeeeeeeetttttt!


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 8, 2009)

This seems fast to me....


I took an SG reading this morning. 1.042!!!


This is earlyday 2. Does this seem right?


----------



## vcasey (Sep 8, 2009)

Its not unusual for big drops like that. Lots of things can factor in including nice warm weather and really happy healthy yeast. 
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, I have a pefect 70 degrees. My must had nutrient and energizer. I don't know... This stuff is just rockin out!!! 








When i pitched the yeast, I had action within 5 hours. No kidding.


----------



## vcasey (Sep 8, 2009)

The last 2 high SG batches I made I used a gallon starter and once added both times the air locks sounded like a machine gun. I had a couple of days of 30 point drops and both are still chugging along at 18 &amp; 19%. Even with the high alcohol both are pretty smooth, still a bit hot on the finish but they are very young and will need lots of aging. My son says I'll need to add a warning on the label and the alcohol content.
VC


----------



## Wade E (Sep 8, 2009)

Small batches ferment very fast!


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 8, 2009)

Well Wade,


I guess 1.010 is the magic number I'm looking for... Then raise it back up a little. right?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 8, 2009)

Right!


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 8, 2009)

When should I squeeze the bag, and get rid of the pulp?


When should i lock down the lid and use airlock?


----------



## Tom (Sep 9, 2009)

I would do it around 1.020 and before adding the sugar. Then snap on the lid and airlock.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 9, 2009)

OK... This morning I woke up to find the SG at 1.010 Exactly!!!


So I added the other can of white grape/peach and some sugar to bring the SG to 1.030.


Attached the lid and airlock...


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2009)

Tom, this is what I usually do but we re using a lesser tolerant wine yeast tp get more fruit flavor out of it so we are going a little lower to make sure it doesnt quit with too high an sg as Goodfella isnt sure around what sg he wants it so were boosting and then letting it go semi dry.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 9, 2009)

So am I correct so far?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, keep her going.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 9, 2009)

I am a little bit worried because the airlock is not bubbling. I'm pretty sure its fermenting, Because I can hear it crackling a little bit. But its a new 2 gallon bucket. The lid seemed to snap on pretty good, but I don't think its sealed completly, because i can smell it. I tryed a couple simple things, but I still dont see much from the airlock. 








Should I put it in glass?


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 10, 2009)

Woke up today and found the SG back down to 1.010. SWWWEEEETTTTT


Racked to glass....


Will post pictures soon.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 10, 2009)

Those grommets are notorious for leaking around the airlock. I driller bigger holes in all mine and use rubber bungs now. As far as sg goes, that was fats. Mine as well up it again!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 11, 2009)

It was yesterday morning when I checked the SG and put it in glass. But Then I had to go out of town for work. I will be home this afternoon. Do you suggest that I up it again, or is it to late?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 11, 2009)

If its still going then go for it, your going to want to sweeten it anyway so if it doesnt ferment then its done and you can decide then if you ant to sweeten more.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 11, 2009)

wade said:


> Those grommets are notorious for leaking around the airlock. I driller bigger holes in all mine and use rubber bungs now.














I am not sure if it was leaking there or the lid... any tips on the lids?


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 12, 2009)

OK... So I got home today. These babies are still going. the airlocks are bubbling. Should I raise the SG?


If so...


How much?


Do it indivigually? or back to bucket, ect. ect.


Hope ya like the photo's....


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2009)

How much alc are you looking for as you should be around 16.5-17% right now. Looks great Whats the sg right now?


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow.... Just took the SG.... .998.


I was suprised, almost couldn't beleive it. If I had a less blurry camera I would post a picture.


I am going to let it finish up. 


I don't want to add any more sugar. I had an idea. If I want a raise the ABV any more, I am going to use apricot brandy. (maybe)


----------



## Waldo (Sep 12, 2009)

Some Peach Schnapps might work pretty good too


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 12, 2009)

OOOHHHHHHHHHH......


I had not thought of that!!!


Thanks Waldo


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2009)

I like the Apricot brandy idea better myself unless you want to keep it one flavor. Im not to fond of peach schnapps myself even though i like peach everything.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 12, 2009)

Call me crazy for even asking....


Should I try just a touch of light toast oak?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2009)

Im not a big oak and fruit wine person but Im sure others will let you know what they think.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2009)

Not on a Peach foodfella..Muscadines..Yep, you betcha. Pear does well also with a touch of oak but not Peach


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 13, 2009)

The main reason I asked is because I remember you oaking the pear. I wondered if they were similar.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 14, 2009)

Not even close podner.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's the update....


SG today is .998!!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2009)

Still moving or is it stable?


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 14, 2009)

It is still moving just a little bit.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 16, 2009)

Checked SG today. Looks like it still about the same. I still see a couple little bubbles coming up the sides, I think it's just gasses. 


I think I will rack it off the lees today, and degass and stablize it in a day or two. 


Sound good?


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 16, 2009)

I decided to degass today. Stirred hard for a bit. Then used the vacu-vin. Had alot of gas. I plan on doing it again down the road a ways.


I am thinking about added the k-meta and sorbate today? After racking I have 1.5gallons....1 gallon jug and a 1/2 gallon jug.


How much should I put in each?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 16, 2009)

1 campden tablet in each is fine and 1/2 tsp per gallon of the sorbate, you could even break the campden tablet in 1/2 for the half gallon but I wouldnt even worry about that as its early in the game and it will disperse way before drinking time.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 16, 2009)

K-meta and sorbate added.


Small sample tastes sour...


It will be interesting to see how this one plays out.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 20, 2009)

I am thinking about doing a F-pack.


What do you guys think?


I still plan on back sweetening later on...


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2009)

Definitely We usually use about 1/3 the amount of fruit used to make it.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 21, 2009)

Make sure you use pecic enzyme making the f-pack with peaches or you will end up with the pectin haze from hell !!


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 21, 2009)

How much should I use? and when should I add it?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 21, 2009)

directions for powder are 1/2 tsp per gallon but since you are really not diluting this and its peach and a little extra of this doesnt hurt I would do 1 tsp per this f-pac.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 22, 2009)

OK... I am going to make the F-pack tomorrow. (My first one)


I am planning to use 2.5 lbs peaches. and just a touch of water. Slowly simmer until soft, then strain add Pectic enzyme. let cool and stir in.


Sound right????


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2009)

For a f-pac I use 20-25% of the #'s used for the primary


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks good to me!You might even want to sprinkle just a bit of ascorbic acid on the fruit as you cut it.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 22, 2009)

(Wade) The fruit has already been cut and frozen.


(Tepe) I was thinking I would go just a bit higher because its port.


Does 1 tsp. Pectic sound right?


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds like a winner


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 23, 2009)

Do I need any k-meta in this?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2009)

Just in your wine but I bet you already did that along with sorbate, right?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 23, 2009)

Goodfella, I would thaw my peaches, add 1/2 the pectic enzyme to them, let them set overnight on the pectic enzyme and then do the boiling and add the rest as planned


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks.... Will do Waldo. 






Yes Wade... I added k-meta with sorbate


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 11, 2009)

Made my first f-pack today. Added to the peach Port. I followed Waldo's instruction to add pectic before and after. It worked out well. 


Next step.... I will wait a week or so and add the clarifiers.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2009)

You should see a marked improvement in the wine with the f-pac.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2009)

Gonna be the bomb!


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 18, 2009)

Took a tiny test sample today... OMG. it's coming around nicley.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2009)

OK now are you using the 3 "T's" ?
I bet you are... hic hic... LOL


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 18, 2009)

This is very interesting. I think I'll eventually graduate to making fruit wines from scratch. This peach port sounds tasty!


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2009)

When you are ready please ask. I/we make alot of fresh fruit wines here. In fact I just started another Strawberry wine yesterday.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't think I really even need to say anything......


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2009)

Id leave this a blank post but it wont let me!



Looks damn good and hopefully my recipe advise worked out well.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah... Sweet so far..... I took a tiny sample. (incredible)


The photo does no justice to the color of this. It's a perfect clear orange!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 26, 2009)

OK.... So I am trying to figure out the ABV for this.


I started at 1.115, It fermented down to 1.010... then I raised the SG to 1.030.... then it fermented to .998.


What would the ABV be?


I want to fortify just a bit, how much would I add? (apricot brandy)


----------



## Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

I figure you should be around 17%
Do you have the pearsons square?


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 26, 2009)

I do not have it..... That is what I am hoping to learn about.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Tepe...


I just found it online and used it!!! Sweet, I think I am good to go. Thanks


----------



## Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

[email protected]@L !
I believe Wade has a real easy one to use. Maybe you can PM him or who knows.. He may pop in in this tread.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2009)

This is the 1 I use and its as simple as they come. Even I can figure this one out!




http://mysite.verizon.net/~mshapiro_42/convhelp.html#pearson


----------



## Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Wade I knew you would pop in sometime. I lost that url.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 26, 2009)

Check out this one....




http://www.vinovation.com/Pearson.html


----------



## Wade E (Oct 27, 2009)

Ive looked at a few of these and none where that easy. Good find there Goodfella!


----------



## vcasey (Oct 27, 2009)

Really good find - thanks! I usually just ask my son to figure it out.
VC


----------



## boozinsusan (Aug 31, 2010)

So, is this sleeping right now?


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 31, 2010)

Yep... Bottled, resting, aging, and some has been drank. I am very happy with the results.

I will be doing a larger batch this year. I will also post some photos soon.

I started a new thread for this years batch...


----------



## gaudet (Aug 31, 2010)

Bookmarked that one, thanks, goodfella


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Goodfella (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Waldo (Sep 1, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a bottle of that nestled right next to waldos Muscadine port and Jobes Blackberry Port, Im honored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Man is it hard to fight the temptation!!!


----------

